# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Nguồn siêu âm mini!!

## huanpt

Ở nhà trông con rảnh tay quá lôi bồn siêu âm (mua của bác P Mike) ra nghịch. Mạch đơn giản đến không ngờ.
Chỉ có 2 chỗ hay chết: diode và transistor. Linh kiện dễ kiếm khoảng 2 ngàn đồng trở xuống. Các bác nào bị hỏng thì cứ mạnh dạn sửa.

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen, ngocanhld2802, phuongmd

----------


## CKD

Cũng có chậu siêu âm, nhưng không có móc ra vẽ vì nó vẫn chạy.
Góp vài mạch đơn giản sưu tầm từ net, có vài trang có tính toán cũng như cộng hưởng này nọ. Các bạn tham khảo thêm trực tiếp từ net nhe. Mạch công suất nhỏ mới đơn giản chứ mạch công suất lớn nó cũng phức tạp lắm. Tại sao thì không có rành lắm.

Mạch dưới, nhìn giống giống Class A amp (đang quan tâm class a nên nhiễm xíu).

https://hackaday.io/project/4689-imp...c-power-supply

Mạch này thì kéo trực tiếp, dùng cầu H & ic số để tạo dao động. Trong mạch nó dùng  crystal để dao động 40kHz. Nhưng với 40kHz thì ta vẫn có thể dùng RC để tạo dao động vô tư.
DIY thì chắc mạch này dễ ăn hơn mạch trên kia. Vì mạch trên kia nó dao động cộng hưởng LRC nên nếu phối hợp linh kiện không đúng thì nó chẵng chịu dao động.


Siêu âm thì ngoài tẩy rửa, trong ngành nhựa cũng dùng rất nhiều là "*hàn siêu âm*".

----------


## CKD

Nguồn phá siêu âm - Transducers và sự cộng hưởng.

Qua video clip dưới, có trình bày đến sự cộng hưởng của transducers khi để riêng & gắn vào chi tiết. Đó cũng chính là lý do.. mà mạch có phần chỉnh tần số.

----------


## GOHOME

Hơn 15 năm trước có cộng tác với A 42  ( sữa chữa máy bay quân đội ) phục hồi máy siêu âm dùng để xúc rửa những đường ống nhỏ li ti, cái đặc biệt là phần công suất nó chạy đèn điện tử, máy của Nga hay Mỹ cũng vậy.

----------


## CKD

Hồi trước, cty em có máy hàn cao tần, nó chạy 2 cái đèn to như bắp chuối.

----------


## GOHOME

> Hồi trước, cty em có máy hàn cao tần, nó chạy 2 cái đèn to như bắp chuối.


Nếu nó là máy hàn xà gồ hồi xưa của quân đội chạy đèn của Liên Xô thì đem. .... phân kim.

----------

